# Bester CPU Kühler?



## Keleg (9. Juli 2014)

*Bester CPU Kühler?*

Ich wollte hier mal nach fragen welcher den nun eig. der beste CPU-Kühler zum Übertakten ist.
Ich tendiere zum Genesis, da der auch die Bereiche um die CPU herum belüftet.

Was meint ihr und falls bei dem Kühler keine Lüfter enthalten sind, welche sollte man drauf setzen?
Es geht mir hier nun rein um die Kühlleistung, sagen wir bis max. ~90€ und auch keine Wakü.


----------



## FTTH (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Der Prolimatech Black Genesis mit zwei be quiet! Silent Wings 2 
Besser geht's eigentlich nicht


----------



## FTTH (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Gibt es einen Test in dem der besser kühlt?


----------



## CmdCobra (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Habe den gerade verbaut und ich muss sagen, ganz schöner Kraftakt. Die blöden Klemmen um die
Wings auf den Kühler zu drücken und die Tatsache, dass fast alle wichtigen Anschlüsse von den 
riesen Kühler überdeckt werden. Mal sehen ob er das hält was er verspricht


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Test in dem der besser kühlt?


Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich durch die Kombination von Top-Blow und Turm-Kühler 
Wenn der TE die beste Kühlleistung will könnte er sich auch ne KoWaKü zulegen und diese auf max rpm laufen lassen wenn ihn die Geräuschkulisse eines Flughafens nicht stört 


CmdCobra schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob er das hält was er verspricht


Na hoffe ich doch, ich will den schließlich auch noch verbauen


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2014)

CmdCobra schrieb:


> Habe den gerade verbaut und ich muss sagen, ganz schöner Kraftakt. Die blöden Klemmen um die
> Wings auf den Kühler zu drücken und die Tatsache, dass fast alle wichtigen Anschlüsse von den
> riesen Kühler überdeckt werden. Mal sehen ob er das hält was er verspricht



Was können denn die Klemmen dafür, daß die BeQuiet Lüfter kein Standargehäuse haben?


----------



## Keleg (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich durch die Kombination von Top-Blow und Turm-Kühler
> Wenn der TE die beste Kühlleistung will könnte er sich auch ne KoWaKü zulegen und diese auf max rpm laufen lassen wenn ihn die Geräuschkulisse eines Flughafens nicht stört
> 
> Na hoffe ich doch, ich will den schließlich auch noch verbauen


 
Na, eine KoWakü möchte ich nicht, es geht hier um reine Luftkühlung.
Wie sieht es denn nun mit dem Genesis aus, es bringt doch sicher einiges wenn der Bereich um der CPU (OC) so gekühlt wird, oder nicht?


----------



## Ion (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Vom Genesis würde ich eher abraten, ich hatte den schon mehrmals bei verschiedenen Systemen verbaut und war eher enttäuscht. Die zusätzliche Kühlung für den Bereich um die CPU kannst du dir ebenfalls schenken, denn das übernehmen die Gehäuselüfter recht gut.

Wenn du wirklich Kühlleistung haben willst bleiben dir nur 3 Modelle:
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (100700414)
Noctua NH-D15
Cryorig R1 Ultimate

Der Noctua kühlt dabei am besten, wir reden hier aber von Unterschieden von ~2°C.
Desweiteren solltest du dir darüber im klaren sein, dass diese Kühler erst ihre Kraft ausspielen können wenn du wirklich an die Grenzen des Machbaren mit einer LuKü übertaktest (jenseits von 4.5GHz), darunter reicht auch ein Macho Rev. A für 30€.

Beachte auch die Wahl der WLP, denn ein 90€ Kühler läuft erst richtig gut mit der passenden WLP (Gelid Extreme z. B.)


----------



## Keleg (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Ok, danke dir für deine Antwort! 
Jap, das mit der Wärmeleitpaste ist mir durchaus bewusst. Ich habe sogar noch eine kleine Spritze Gelid Extreme hier rum liegen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Vom Genesis würde ich eher abraten, ich hatte den schon mehrmals bei verschiedenen Systemen verbaut und war eher enttäuscht. Die zusätzliche Kühlung für den Bereich um die CPU kannst du dir ebenfalls schenken, denn das übernehmen die Gehäuselüfter recht gut.



Also ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Genesis gehabt und er kühlt gut.
Vor allem hat freie Lüfterwahl und kann so bestimmen, ob er leise ist oder nicht.


----------



## CmdCobra (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

@JoM79 ... das ist ne berechtigte Frage ... eher Caseking die das als Bundle verkaufen 
Ist nen Krampf die Klammern da rumzubekommen ...


----------



## Ion (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Genesis gehabt und er kühlt gut.
> Vor allem hat freie Lüfterwahl und kann so bestimmen, ob er leise ist oder nicht.


 Natürlich kühlt der gut, nur nicht so gut wie man erwarten würde 
Die freie Lüfterwahl begrüße ich ebenfalls, leider macht es den Kühler an sich in der Anschaffung aber nur teurer.

Den Noctua z. B. kannst du ja auch per PWM regeln, wie so ziemlich die meisten Lüfter. Sofern das Board mitspielt ist dann auch Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Kannst auch auf jene ein Auge werfen:


Raijintek Nemesis (0R100001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
man muss nicht gleich immer das komplette Budget auf den Kopf haun und die Unterschiede bei den Doppelturmfreezern sind eh fast zu vernachlässigen...

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Der K2 ist ganz sicher NICHT der stärkste Kühler.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Der K2 ist ganz sicher NICHT der stärkste Kühler.


Hab ich das behauptet? Nur sind die Unterschiede bei den Temps in Sachen Luftkühler sicher "erheblich gravierend"... Zumindest bei den genannten Modellen mit Doppelturm.

Ganz interessant wäre zudem zu wissen, *was* überhaupt und mit welchem Ziel übertaktet werden soll

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

3,7 Kelvin Unterschied zwischen dem NH-D15 und dem Dark Rock Pro 3. Test: Noctua NH-D15 CPU-Kühler im Test


----------



## azzih (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Als würden sich die Doppellüfter-Towerkühler irgendwie grossartig was nehmen, sind ja auch quasi alle baugleich. Ich würde keine 80€ für nen Kühler investieren, der 2-3 Grad besser Kühlt als ein 40-50€ Kühler.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FTTH schrieb:


> 3,7 Grad Unterschied zwischen dem NH-D15 und dem Dark Rock Pro 3. Test: Noctua NH-D15 CPU-Kühler im Test


Sag ich doch, echt der Wahnsinn Aber ja, absolut gesehen hast du recht. Ob einem das jedoch noch einmal knapp 30 Taler Aufpreis wert ist (im Gegensatz zu den Modellen um die 60€), sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...

*@azzih:* genau mein reden, wir verstehen uns

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Hier sieht man den zweit oder dritt stärksten CPU-Kühler (Phanteks PH-TC14PE) gegen den NH-D15. Noctua NH-D15 - neuer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net 8,5 Grad Unterschied! In diesem Test sieht man schön dass die PCGH-Tests wenn man einen Kühler zum übertakten sucht nicht aussagekräftig sind. Wenn man mit Programmen oder einer CPU testet die nicht richtig heiß wird verändert sich nicht nur der Abstand es kann sich sogar die Reihenfolge der besten Kühler ändern!


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Hier sieht man den zweit oder dritt stärksten CPU-Kühler (Phanteks PH-TC14PE) gegen den NH-D15. Noctua NH-D15 - neuer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net 8,5 Grad Unterschied! In diesem Test sieht man schön dass die PCGH-Tests wenn man einen Kühler zum übertakten sucht nicht aussagekräftig sind. Wenn man mit Programmen oder einer CPU testet die nicht richtig heiß wird verändert sich nicht nur der Abstand es kann sich sogar die Reihenfolge der besten Kühler ändern!


Ist alles richtig, nur wer betreibt seinen PC bitteschön an 24/7 auf simulierter Volllast? Und wenn ich sehe, das in deinem verlinkten Test sogar der Enermax ETS-T40-TA (einfacher Turmkühler) beim Video-Encoding sehr gut mit den preisintensiven Doppelturmfreezern mithalten kann. Naja, das muss (wie schon gesagt) jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen...

Mein Fazit: die teuren Bigblocks lohnen nur bei excessivem ocen samt der Spannungskeule am Anschlag.

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



> Mein Fazit: die teuren Bigblocks lohnen nur bei excessivem ocen samt der Spannungskeule am Anschlag.


Ja, aber er will den besten und der NH-D15 ist der beste.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Ja, aber er will den besten und der NH-D15 ist der beste.


Jap. Wir wissen aber immer noch nicht, was mit welchem Ziel betrieben werden soll. Dafür muss es dann vielleicht nicht der teuerste Kühler sein Also warten wir am besten auf den TE und die Beantwortung meiner Frage...

Gruß


----------



## sinchilla (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

hier zeichnet sich der phanteks vor dem noctua ab Phanteks PH-TC14PE (vs. Noctua NH-D14) CPU Cooler Review | KitGuru - Part 5

ich persönlich bin auch der meinung das dies der beste kuftkühler ist

oder hier gegen ein paar möchtegernwaküs http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Phanteks/PH-TC14PE/images/CPU_OC_typical.gif

aber wie das mit tabellen immer so ist hat mal der oder der andere die nase vorn je nachdem wie die bedingungen sind usw.



> Considering the measurement accuracy, the two coolers seem to be nearly identical in performance with their default fans



quelle:http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/noctua-nh-d15_5.html#sect0

ich weiss ja nicht wie es um das finanzielle bestellt ist aber der phanteks is grad billiger geworden

http://geizhals.de/?phist=757982

im vergleich zum noctua sinds kanppe 20 euro

http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html


da fällt noch nen eis für die freundin ab


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

[QUOTEhier zeichnet sich der phanteks vor dem noctua ab][/QUOTE]Es geht um den NH-D1*5* nicht um den NH-D1*4*!


----------



## sinchilla (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



> Es geht um den NH-D1*5* nicht um den NH-D1*4*!


mein fehler...aber andere link behandelt der nh-d1*5


*der hier* : http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/noctua-nh-d15_5.html#sect0
*


> The Phanteks PH-TC14PЕ is somewhat better than the Noctua NH-D15 in  terms of cooling performance but falls behind the new Austrian flagship  in terms of noisiness - when both use their default fans. The difference  is huge: the Noctua’s fans are subjectively comfortable up to 1000 RPM  whereas the Phanteks’s up to 700 RPM only. These coolers are quiet at  850 RPM for the Noctua NH-D15 and 570 RPM for the Phanteks PH-TC14PЕ. We  guess it’s obvious which one is going to be more efficient if both are  set to the same noise level.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Jap. Wir wissen aber immer noch nicht, was mit welchem Ziel betrieben werden soll. Dafür muss es dann vielleicht nicht der teuerste Kühler sein Also warten wir am besten auf den TE und die Beantwortung meiner Frage...
> 
> Gruß


 
Seh ich auch so wie du, finds immer wieder lustig, dass es vor allem im Zusammenstellungsforum so Chaoten gibt, die immer alles auf den Kopf hauen müssen und es dann auch eine CPU für 300€ sein muss, nur um auch alles zu verprassen. 

Generell sollte sich da der TE mal präziser äußern, was er damit vor hat. Ansonsten würde ich eher zu dem Noctua NH-U12S oder Noctua NH-U14S tendieren, bieten auch eine top Kühlleistung und sind nochmal 30€ günstiger (Mit den ganzen Noctuavorteilen).


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Generell sollte sich da der TE mal präziser äußern, was er damit vor hat. Ansonsten würde ich eher zu dem Noctua NH-U12S oder Noctua NH-U14S tendieren, bieten auch eine top Kühlleistung und sind nochmal 30€ günstiger (Mit den ganzen Noctuavorteilen).


 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Temperaturen heute Abend mit meinem NH-U14S und i7 4790k sind, Rest vom PC siehe Signatur.

Bei Interesse kann ich mal Temps posten heute oder Morgen Abend.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Temperaturen heute Abend mit meinem NH-U14S und i7 4790k sind, Rest vom PC siehe Signatur.
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich mal Temps posten heute oder Morgen Abend.


 
 Interessant wäre das schon,

 du könntest aber einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Muss mal schauen ob ich nen Review oä. schreibe.

Vorhin den i7 4790k eingebaut, hab nachdem er auf Default nur mit 4Ghz unter Prime lief jetzt aktuell das XMP aktiv.
Also laut CPU-Z 1.114V und max 60°C bei 22°C Raumtemperatur - bisher ca. 15min gelaufen aber steigt bisher nicht.
Das ganze im PC siehe Signatur im gedämmten Gehäuse mit Noctua NH-U14S mit 1 Standard Lüfter.
Prime Version 27.9, mit der aktuellen war es aber auch nicht groß anders da der V-Core auch gleich war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jmd woran es liegt, dass Hardware Monitor nicht ausliest wie schnell der CPU Lüfter dreht?


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen ob ich nen Review oä. schreibe.
> 
> Vorhin den i7 4790k eingebaut, hab nachdem er auf Default nur mit 4Ghz unter Prime lief jetzt aktuell das XMP aktiv.
> Also laut CPU-Z 1.114V und max 60°C bei 22°C Raumtemperatur - bisher ca. 15min gelaufen aber steigt bisher nicht.
> ...


Die Temps sehen ja sehr gut aus Wegen der Propeller-Drehzahl:


HWiNFO64 - Download - CHIP
das Tool liest so ziemlich alles aus

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Hmm HWiNFO64 mag scheinbar auch nicht, weißt du wo es bei dir angezeigt wird hab aber eigl alles mal kurz durchgeschaut. 

Edit: mit der Asus Ai Suite geht es zum auslesen, ca. 1000rpm bei 4,5Ghz mit 1,15V Temps eigl gleich wie im Screenshot, so wie es aussieht hat es sich auf jedenfall schon gelohnt den i5 4670k rauszuschmeißen der hat für 4,2Ghz ca. 1,2V gebraucht.

Inzwischen ca. 23°C und hier ist jetzt nen 1344k Custom Run zwecks V-Core testen beim OC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Was ist mit dem Cooler Master V8 GTS (RR-V8VC-16PR-R1)?


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Der ist völlig überteuert und kühlt ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Supercomputer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Wie sieht es da mit repräsentativen Tests aus?


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Der ist völlig überteuert und kühlt ziemlich schlecht.


 
Ob er wirklich schlecht kühlt kann ich jetzt nicht sagen aber es er wird bis zu 36db laut, wenn man das mit anderen Herstellerangaben vergleicht ist das extrem hoch.
Trotzdem sollte man ihn nicht kaufen, wenn du LED Lüfter willst kannst die auch selbst dran machen, da gibts bestimmt auch brauchbare LED PWM 140mm Lüfter oä.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Hmm HWiNFO64 mag scheinbar auch nicht, weißt du wo es bei dir angezeigt wird hab aber eigl alles mal kurz durchgeschaut.


Bin aktuell nicht zu Hause, aber deine Werte sind selbst mit dem OC top. Anscheinend haste ne gute CPU erwischt...

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

gerade 1,18V@4,5Ghz max 70°C bei ca. 22°C Raumtemperatur und weiterhin knapp über 1000rpm mit Ai Suite gehts auf jedenfall, 1,15V war mit 4,5Ghz nicht stabil bin nach jedem Bluescreen etwas hoch.

Was halt der große Vorteil am Noctua NH-U14S ist, dass man ohne Probleme hohe RAM Module verbauen kann sogar auf allen 4 Slots bei mir 

Bin am überlegen mir G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu holen dann hält der PC wahrscheinlich ewig, bzw. bis es Spiele gibt die 6-Kerne und mehr zum flüssig laufen brauchen


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu holen dann hält der PC wahrscheinlich ewig, bzw. bis es Spiele gibt die 6-Kerne und mehr zum flüssig laufen brauchen



Ich würde mir eher 8 GB holen. DDR4 steht in den Startlöchern. Bis es wirklich nutzen für die 16 GB DDR3-RAM gibt, ist dass ja bereits alles völlig veraltet. Da würde ich mir lieber die Kohle für die 16 GB sparen. Aber nu zurück zum Thema... ;0)


----------



## Keleg (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Ich habe mich nun für diesen Kühler entschieden:
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AlexFrags (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Kannst ja dann mal schreiben wie er ist, bin momentan auch am überlegen ob der Dark Rock Pro 3, Noctua-NH D15 oder den Phanteks. Hab zwar auch über den Cryorig R1 Ultimate nachgedacht.... ma gucken wie du mit deinem zufrieden bist.


----------



## SirXe (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Die nehmen sich alle nichts!
Wenn überhaupt hat der Noctua etwas mehr potential, kostet natürlich auch. Das sind aber alles 4 Top Kühler die ähnliche ergebnise erreichen!

CRYORIG R1 Ultimate CPU Cooler Review - The Test System and Thermal Results
CRYORIG R1 Universal Review | techPowerUp


----------



## AlexFrags (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester CPU Kühler?*

Hat mehr potential ist dafür aber vom aussehen her am schlechtesten  schwere Entscheidung halt, finde ich zumindest.


----------

